# ComMUTter Man gets his groove back.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not that he ever lost it but it has been a long time since he was ColoradoPassChaserGuy and even longer since he was YoungRacerKid.

Life and all that goes with it came between ComMUTter Man and his bike riding. In the last couple of years he became Hardcore ComMUTter Man but he kept lurking on RBR and thinking about all the rides other folks were doing.

In the dead of winter (about 2 months ago) he says to the 'Ol Biker, "We need to get out of the office and ride." The 'Ol Biker preached caution, "Let's wait for good weather." So ComMUTter Man held off.

Till today.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A couple of years ago ComMUTter Man had ridden 10 or 12 miles on the Tow Path with the 'Ol Biker on the way to an offsite meeting. That was nice but he figured more just had to be better. 

Turned out he was right.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The plan was to get in some big miles. Maybe not a century but darn close.

ComMUTter Man remembered seeing a RBR ride report that went up the path to Whites Ferry where the riders crossed into Virginia.

The 'Ol Biker said. "Sure I know that route."

ComMUTter Man said, "Let's go!" 

We went.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice SS 'cross bike, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout! Also looks like a trick MagLite rig on the front fork. Clamp on the fender mount? Details please?

singlecross


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

singlecross said:


> Nice SS 'cross bike, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout! Also looks like a trick MagLite rig on the front fork. Clamp on the fender mount? Details please?
> 
> singlecross


The bike is fixed not free. 

There are 2 mag lights, one on the bars on one on the fork tip. ComMUTter Man modified some reflector brackets to get them on the bike. He is much happier with the MagLites than he was with a Nite Rider.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I assumed, incorrectly, SS with the rear brake. Neat seatstays though. Thanks for the info on the mag light brackets. I may have to try that as a "foglight" for my Maine coast fog season night commutes. She can get some thick up here...

singlecross


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Of course the 'Ol Biker wasn't about to ride a straight line.

He took ComMUTter Man over to Balls Bluff before heading to Leesburg for a bit of lunch.

ComMUTter Man thought it might be tough riding after all that food.

ComMUTter Man was right.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The 'Ol Biker wanted to stop at the LBS to get some freebies.

While the 'Ol Biker was bugging the shop rats ComMUTter Man was checking out some sweet bikes-Moots, Merlin, Burley (sigh), Cannondale, BMC and many more. Sweet!

Then it was 35 miles of tailwinds on the W&OD (with a little off roading just for the heck of it). The 'Ol Biker sure knows how to lay out a route.

ComMUTter Man liked it and said to the 'Ol Biker, "Same time next week?"

ComMUTter Man got his groove back!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Rock on ComMUTer Man!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Those on-ones are super-sexy. Me likey.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

So did you dismount?










I can't believe how gorgeous it is on those trails right now. Wow!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> So did you dismount?
> ...


Unlikely


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Brick Tamland said:


> Those on-ones are super-sexy. Me likey.


It's not like the 'Ol Biker was riding some kind of POS.......


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I love that mural. What a great shot!

That route makes me jealous. The only ride in the L.A. area where you can do 100 miles or so on a MUT is going up and down the San Gabriel River path and the L.A. River path. It's a pretty crappy ride; not very scenic, lots of glass, some dicey tunnels, occasional gangbangers, and 30 miles of a ferocious headwind when you're headed toward Long Beach. There's an organized version called the Sewer Century.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

You say Mag Lite lights. You actually talking about a regular old MagLite flashlight? Of the mini variety? Never thought of that if that's the case.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> You say Mag Lite lights. You actually talking about a regular old MagLite flashlight? Of the mini variety? Never thought of that if that's the case.


Yup..


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Is that a new color for the Pompino? I've only seen them in a really terrible blue/black scheme.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*ComMUTer Man has connections from back in the day.*



Henry Chinaski said:


> Is that a new color for the Pompino?.......


That is a pre-production color.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

gotta love those on ones awesome


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*great photos*

Great job, as always.

Particularly like the artsy photo of the plaque.

I'm just waiting until we have a enough bandwidth that you'll be doing a helmet video cam of the whole ride! ;-)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Then EVERYONE would know.....*



Fixed said:


> .....I'm just waiting until we have a enough bandwidth that you'll be doing a helmet video cam of the whole ride! ;-)


....how slow I ride.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

*Try this...*

MB1 - Take your final Vid file into Adobe After Effects, Add motion blur, We'll think you could win the World Sprint Championships... :thumbsup:


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 good work!


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks again fellas. Love all the pics you post. You motivate the hell out of me. Getting out and riding...... now.


----------

